# Metal roof installed, leaking STILL around chimney



## gdk84 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hello all! A little over a year ago i had a metal roof installed by a local roofing contractor. He specializes in metal roofs, isnt a huge company with only a few fly by night employies. Anyway, the roof was re-roofed over my existing shingles which i know isnt the best but was all i could afford. I had told him that the brick chimney was leaking and i wanted for him to fix this problem. I had found this problem by poking around up in the attic. Well, a year later i poke around again up in the attic, and guess what... same leak! new roof, same leak. So im pissed... I am ready to call him, but im not sure i want his convicted fellons on my roof again. Advise?


----------



## woodsmaster (Apr 29, 2011)

I would call and give him a chance to make it right.


----------



## joefrompa (Apr 29, 2011)

The chimney leak is almost certainly being caused by the flashing that needs to be integrated into the chimney and then step/counterflashed. It's likely you can see if they did it right yourself if you can get on the roof - check out this video - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZhrEMDFi28w

The good news is that it's fairly easy to do once you think through the pathways of water. The bad news is you still want a pro to do it


----------



## woodsmaster (Apr 29, 2011)

joefrompa said:
			
		

> The chimney leak is almost certainly being caused by the flashing that needs to be integrated into the chimney and then step/counterflashed. It's likely you can see if they did it right yourself if you can get on the roof - check out this video - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZhrEMDFi28w
> 
> The good news is that it's fairly easy to do once you think through the pathways of water. The bad news is you still want a pro to do it



good video that's how it's done.


----------



## semipro (Apr 29, 2011)

If he put the new roof on top of the old roof I think there's a good chance that he didn't even mess with the existing flashing.  

The video is right on.  I've done the same on a stone chimney.  That type of flashing is known as a "reglet" if you want to look it up. 

If all the installer brings with him is a big tube of sealant to do the repair you ought to be prepared for the worst.  Good flashing work depends little on sealant for waterproofing.


----------



## joefrompa (Apr 29, 2011)

To semipro's point, you won't even have a notable leak with proper flashing and no sealant - you'll just have air infiltration and the ability to get water pushed up with heavy wind/rain.


----------



## bobmcalister (Jan 15, 2016)

here is how we do it click here


----------



## semipro (Jan 15, 2016)

joefrompa said:


> you'll just have air infiltration and the ability to get water pushed up with heavy wind/rain.


I've always wondered how best to deal with the air infiltration you mention. 
I typically err on making the flashing rather tall to try an negate the wind pushed water.


----------



## semipro (Jan 15, 2016)

bobmcalister said:


> here is how we do it click here


My only concern with this method is how the flashing is attached to the chimney block.  Our chimney and others many times settle at a different rate than the house.  It seems attaching the flashing with the nails might cause problems as things settle.


----------



## bobmcalister (Jan 15, 2016)

semipro said:


> I've always wondered how best to deal with the air infiltration you mention.
> I typically err on making the flashing rather tall to try an negate the wind pushed water.


what difference does a little air infiltration matter ? A fully vented attic space is fundamental to energy management as far as cooling and heating goes.


----------



## bobmcalister (Jan 15, 2016)

semipro said:


> My only concern with this method is how the flashing is attached to the chimney block.  Our chimney and others many times settle at a different rate than the house.  It seems attaching the flashing with the nails might cause problems as things settle.


guess it the house is moving, the foundation needs more attention than the chimney flashing ? We have been doing this for 30 years with no leaks yet..sure there are other methods , yet am hesitant to change something that works.


----------



## semipro (Jan 15, 2016)

bobmcalister said:


> what difference does a little air infiltration matter ? A fully vented attic space is fundamental to energy management as far as cooling and heating goes.


Some roofs are unvented now but your point seems valid for ventilated roofs.


----------



## semipro (Jan 15, 2016)

bobmcalister said:


> guess it the house is moving, the foundation needs more attention than the chimney flashing ? We have been doing this for 30 years with no leaks yet..sure there are other methods , yet am hesitant to change something that works.


All houses settle. In the cases of outside chimneys that have their own foundation they will likely settle at a different rate than the rest of the house.  
Like a log house, the difference in settling rates is not necessarily a problem if you plan for it.  
All that said, I can think of no better way to attach the flashing than what is shown in your video.  
I'm glad to see someone is doing good work though.


----------



## Buzz Saw (Jan 22, 2016)

Not to high jack the thread, but how would you flash for a round stainless steel chimney?  Would you use a rubber boot sorta like a vent stack somehow?


----------

